# Accident in Desert



## Malik123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I was driving my explorer in the desert and had an accident where the bumper has been damaged. I came back home thinking repairs will go from my pocket.

Stupid as I am, the car insurance from AXA covers off-road accidents. Does anyone have any experience with such claims? What should be the process now as the car is in the parking lot with a broken bumper and no photos from the desert for proof...

Thanks!


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to the nearest Police Station, get an incident report -> Bring the car to the bodyshop with the Police Report -> Wait until they get a PRO from the Insurance and get the car fixed.

In the meantime you might want to give the Insurance a call and check if you're really covered for the above.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a bump off-road in Oman.

When asked for a report, I simply told them that the Omani police weren't interested in giving me a report and that seemed to satisfy them.


----------



## Malik123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks!

The police asked me to go back and call the police near the place of incident as they will not give a report at the station. 

He also mentioned a fine of 2000 aed with 12 black points. Is this really the case?


----------



## 3ammari (Nov 2, 2014)

Malik123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The police asked me to go back and call the police near the place of incident as they will not give a report at the station.
> 
> He also mentioned a fine of 2000 aed with 12 black points. Is this really the case?


Why will they fine you ?
I mean what is the charge ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

3ammari said:


> Why will they fine you ?
> I mean what is the charge ?


Damaging the sand?


----------



## chessers (Jun 10, 2012)

I think that you may struggle to get a report.

I had a similar incident, drove through deepish water in Oman at the edge of the road a few weeks back and the car cut out, no other damage at all.

A local very kindly towed me to where I could get phone reception, called Axa and they sent a recovery truck to get me.

The car has now been checked by a mechanic and there is damage to the engine from the water, so the insurance company asked me to go to Oman and file a police report.

I have now been from Dubai to Oman twice, first time was told I needed a letter written in Arabic to report, second time went to the road/wadi where it happened, showed the police, they took pictures etc, in total I spent four hours at the police station waiting.

Then I was told I should have reported the 'accident' when it happened.

I said I didn't think it was an accident as I hit nothing. No one hit me, no one else involved, just a car that would not start.

Pointed out that I have fully comprehensive insurance, Oman cover, off road cover - everything, so if I thought it had been an accident, I would have phoned.

Police stated that as they did not see the car at the time in happened, they will not give me a report - end of discussion.

Costly error on my part.

Hope that you are more successful.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Malik123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was driving my *explorer in the desert* and had an accident where the bumper has been damaged. I came back home thinking repairs will go from my pocket.
> 
> ...


There was your first mistake. Exploder + desert = :nono:


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Why dont you just tell them(police amnd AXA) you damaged it in the parking lot


----------

